# Importing a snow plow to Canada



## headviking (Nov 15, 2007)

For all you Canadian's or anyone who has any information they can provide regarding importing a snow plow into Canada. I am looking to purchase a snow plow and have found some great deals in the US. How does one go about purchasing with the intent of bringing it back home to Canada. New or used.

HeadVikingtymusicussmileyflag


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

you drive to the states, pick it up, go home. At he border just pretend it was there when you came acrossed. Worked for my old boss. Ditch the paperwork before you get to the border. obviously it's better if you live near the border.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Talk to jd or cet .They made a few road trips.

Should be able to go buy and then pay your 13% at the bridge.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Funny, we were just talking about all my experiences crossing the border last night over dinner. 

You could try what Repo says, and it works sometimes. I have imported lots of shat from the US over the years and the BEST way would be to open up an account with UPS, and have them act as your customs broker. Now this only will work if your purchase has been pre planned, prior to you crossing back into Canada with it. You send them the details, they have the paperwork waiting for you at Customs, and you cross over nice nice, with no problems. 

Now if you dont want to hire a Broker, you can act as your own. However, I will warn you, it will take 4, sometimes 8 hours of waiting around, and being shoved from building to building, filling out a crapload of forms, bla bla bla. I have learned that the hard way. UPS only charges coffee money to handle the whole thing for you. 

If you dont have details of the deal, prior to departing to pickup your item, you may want to call UPS, and have an account set up, and ask them if they can update your file prior to crossing. This may be possible...and will have you in the system, but you'll still have to jump through some loops on your return. 

BTW...all of the above applies only if you are importing for commercial purposes. WHICH YOUR NOT!!

And another thing...its easier to buy something personally, rather than for commercial purposes, and cross back into canada with it, if you dont have the required customs paperwork in order. Keep a paper trail, copy of invoice, and payment, sellers info etc, they do check sometimes. Good Luck...those US border guards are pricks, on good days. And if you bought it off Ebay, keep a copy of the purchase, dont lie aboout the purchase price, cuz those pricks know. Have fun, and pack a lunch.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If it's under 10k you just go through and pay PST and GST and your on your way, that easy. If you want to save the PST you can go through commercial Both CET and Aman just played stupid going through Commercial and they avoided not paying PST. Your suppose to call ahead though for Commercial and have a broker lined up to handle your paper work.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

JD Dave;646802 said:


> If it's under 10k you just go through and pay PST and GST and your on your way, that easy.


Have done it this way many, many times. Its no problem at all. Tell them its for personal use to avoid extra paperwork and brokers. Worst thing thats gonna happen is you can't claim the taxes you pay... but I'm sure the savings will outweigh it anyways.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

I live in Maine and had a guy from St. John call me about a plow I had for sale, a old 7 6 minute mount.I thought it was some kind of scam, wasnt expecting him to show, but he did, said it was much cheaper even with the drive,gas and taxes at the border. He said there would be a little paper work and tax to pay that was it.


----------



## headviking (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks all. I think this is the way I will go. Just cross the border pickup my plow and drive back and pay the tax.

Headviking


----------

